# Raw Cat Food Diet



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

So I'm interested in switching my cats to a raw diet. I'm trying to google some more information about it but I'm really just getting info on brands that sell raw foods and really outdated websites. The prepacked brands are fine but expensive. I know a couple of you out there feed raw, have any tips for just starting out? Do you find that its cheaper than buying premium foods (my cats are currently eating Taste of the Wild and some misc wet food pouches)? What kind of meats do you use? How do I know if they are getting the right amount of nutrition? Where is the best place to buy meats?

Bonus pictures of my little brats  Pistol is the tuxedo and Treble is the grey one. They are both just about a year.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd suggest you join thecatsite.com. There are people on there that can help you more than I can.I feed my boy raw meat and whole prey. I find feeding whole prey to be easier and cheaper for me because he (and my ferrets) get bones, organs and muscle meat all in one. Plus the fur aids in digestion.

As for raw meat, I go to the grocery store or meat market. Turkey or chicken necks are great as bone meals. Also if you grind egg shells into a dust and add it to meat it counts as bone.
Hearts are important and they must eat some hearts, but it counts as muscle meat and not an organ. Organs are anything that secretes- liver, brain, lung, spleen.

Keep in mind, it will be VERY hard to switch your cats if they are picky, but the end result is very worth the trouble. They poop less and it is noticeably less smelly, and their fur becomes very soft and shiny. Soren is so soft that he feels like a rabbit.


----------

